# Why Darius Songaila don't play?



## dobrynicius (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's nonsense. Darius is once of the best bench players in whole NBA, but this season he played only 10 games..He deserves more. I dont understand, why Darius don't play? Battie or Speights better then Songaila? Absurdity.. I wants, that Songaila been traded or back to Europe, where he will be unstoppable.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Why?

He's horrible, that's why.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

He's easily the worst bigman/player on the team.

Which is a amazement in and of itself considering the collection of "bigs" this team has.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the best bench players in the NBA. Really?


----------

